# Fan placement? in DIY canapy



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

hi, building a 3foot canopy for my tank, its almost done 

the light fixture itself is 2x30w 36in t12 tubes enclosed ballast

im just wondering about the fan placement, i will be using 2x80mm 12v computer fans. 

should i mount them so they vent the canopy itself, (would be venting through the back or sides)
OR 
should i mount them in the actual light fixture itself, and have it vent through the top of the canopy, i will have the room for them in the fixture. i figure this will be the best way to cool the fixture itself, just might be a little more work.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

IMO be better to circulate the all around air in the canopy as if place them in the encasement then its really only blowing hot air around in the canopy.

I'd drill them and have one blowing air in on the left side and have the other fan blowing out on the other side.

Get some pimpin fans from ebay with chrome covers


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

IMO i would have a fan blowing in on the right and left and one fan blowing out on the top. Heat rises, and in a closed canopy heat gets trapped easily


----------



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

sorry, should have explained it better 

here is a little diagram, 
the air wont be circulated under the canopy, the fixture will be vented through the top, but the fans will just be inside the fixture rather then on the canopy. 

the fixture is enclosed, so im not sure how effective fans on teh canopy would be. 

just out of curiosity, how hot do these things get?


----------

